# Tutoriel Customisation Mac OS X



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2008)

Bienvenue dans le tutoriel consacré à la customisation sur OSX. 
Bien entendu, ce tutorial n'est pas exhaustif et sera en perpétuel mouvement. 
N'hesitez pas a me signaler des erreurs de liens, et vos suggestions que je rajouterai avec grand plaisir. 


*1. Fond d'écran / Wallpapers:*

*Création de votre fond d'écran.*
Vous pouvez utiliser The Gimp ou Photoshop / Illustrator d'Abobe. Si vous avez besoin d'aide pour ce type de logiciel, rendez vous sur le forum  arts graphiques.

A noter une initiative intéressante realisée par Stéphane Dély: des tutoriaux vidéo pour photoshop, vous pouvez apprendre à faire des effets de réflection, des cadres, effet scotch, etc&#8230; qui peuvent vous permettre de réaliser vos fonds d'écran.

*La recherche de votre fond d'écran.*

DeviantArt
DeviantArt Widescreen
GuiPulp
Widescreen Wallpapers
WallpaMac
Customize.org
Pixelgirl presents
Theapplecollection
Interfacelift
Macdesktops
Hebus
Dow Wallpaper
Socksoff
Mandolux
Desktopography
Nuance Group
PixelHuset
Florian freundt 
HybridWorks
MikWorks
nDesign studios 
Fabien Egot
Vlad sutdios
4impressions
studiotwentyeight
Rayform design
Semafore

*Appliquer des fonds d'écran :*
Pour modifier votre fond d'écran, allez dans Applications > préférences système, onglet "bureau et économiseur d'écran". Vous pouvez aussi utiliser deskshade qui propose des fonctions supplémentaires ( transition, glisser-déposer et etc... ). A noter que Fruit Menu permet d'appliquer une fond directement grâce à une personnalisation du menu contextuel, Desky depuis la barre d'outil d'une fenêtre finder, et Set Wallpaper en fonction widget.


*Les logiciels sympathiques pour vos fonds d'écrans:*

DesktopMoviePlayer permet de remplacer un wallpaper par une vidéo. 
Wallsaver permet d'appliquer un économiseur d'écran en fond d'écran. 
Real Player permet d'appliquer une vidéo en fond d'écran (Diffuser -> Pleins ecran sur le bureau). 
Photo Desktop :vous permet de déposer des photos sur votre bureau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2008)

*2. Thèmes: *


Shapeshifter est le logiciel qui permet la modification complète de Mac OSX.
Il permet de télécharger depuis son interface (un pref pane) des thèmes récents&#8230; C'est un logiciel assez incontournable pour la modification de Mac OSX. Il n'est pas encore disponible pour Léopard mais fonctionne très bien sous Tiger. 

Uno: alternative gratuite mais unique (1 seul thème) à Shapeshifter. 

*Trouver des thèmes: *
MacThemes
InterfaceLift
MacUpdate

*Créer ses thèmes: *
ThemePark. Attention, réservé aux spécialistes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2008)

*3. Polices d'écritures:*

Silk permet de modifier les polices du système. Vous pouvez utiliser daFont pour trouver des polices gratuites.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2008)

*4. Icônes *

Les icônes sont partout: dossier, application, système, dock... ils en existent énormément, pour tout les goûts et toutes les couleurs.

*Modifier les icones :*

Manuellement:: il existe toujours la bonne vieille façon de faire: tutoriel video mov 2.3Mo

Par un logiciel:
Candybar est un outil absolument génial qui vous permet de modifier toutes les icônes de votre système ainsi que les icônes d'applications. Il fonctionne par glisser-deposer. Il est aussi capable de sauvegarder vos configurations d'icônes sous la forme d'iContainers, pratique quand l'on veut donner ou redonner une apparence précise à ses icones. Vous trouverez sur le site internet de Candybar des vidéos vous expliquant les différentes fonctions de ce logiciel. Une fonction pour stocker toutes ses icônes est également présente (Candybar est aux icônes ce qu'iPhoto est aux images). 

Alternatives gratuites à Candybar: sujet Mac Génération ou LiteIcon.

*Trouver des icônes :*
DeviantArt icons
YellowIcon
Iconfactory
InterfaceLift
Pixelgirl
Laurent Baumann
David Lanham
Susumu Yoshida
Jonas Rask
Florian Ponson
Cian Walsh
Zyotism Aesthetics
Cyril Seillet
Cocoricones
Macinside
missiku_San
Kol
Pixelhuset

*Convertir ses icônes :*
Ils arrivent parfois que les icônes ne soient disponibles qu'au format PNG. Dans ce cas, utilisez Pic2icon

*Créer ses icônes :*
Un excellent tutoriel Cocoricones regroupant les bonnes adresses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2008)

*5. Le Dock*

Le dock est une invention géniale, c'est un lanceur-hors pair, il est joli et pratique. Grâce à des applications supplémentaires, on peut lui rajouter des options, certaines très pratiques. Ces applications peuvent aussi modifier la transparence du fond, la bordure, l'ombre....

ClearDock ou  Transparent Dock permettent de modifier l'apparence du dock, le contour, la transparence et la couleur du fond. Dock color permet de colorier le dock spécialement sous Léopard, et Leopard Transparent Dock, comme son nom l'indique, pour le rendre transparent. A noter plusieurs variantes pour Léopard sur Leopard Docks.

Dock Separators permet d'appliquer des espaces entre les icônes.  Onyx le permet également. 

A-Dock permet de substituer le dock par un autre, dont les possibilités graphiques sont plus importantes mais aussi de placer la corbeille sur le bureau, ainsi qu'une navigation accrue.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2008)

*6. La barre des menus*

Il existe une multitude d'applications permettant d'avoir dans sa barre des menus des renseignements utiles.


Tiger Launch permet de lancer vos applications depuis la barre des menus. 
Astuce, Magical et Menu Calendar Clock  permettant de customiser l'affichage de l'heure et de la date.
Slim battery monitor pour customiser la charge /décharge des portables.
Butler: permet de lancer n'importe quel dossier avec l'icône de son choix et bien plus encore. 
MenuShade: Permet d'ombrer la barre des menus.
MenuMeters : Programme vous permettant d'afficher les informations (disque dur, réseau, processeur, mémoire&#8230 en mode texte ou graphique. 
Weatherpop ou WeatherMenu pour les prévisions météo.
High priority: affiche une petite icône donnant accès à la liste des tâches gérées avec iCal. Le logiciel permet aussi de créer ou de modifier des tâches directement. 
Anxiety:  permet aussi de créer ou de modifier des tâches en relation avec Mail. 
Synergy, quicktunes , Cover Stream , Cover Sutra, You control tunes, Total tunes control  pour iTunes. 
+ de logiciels&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2008)

*7. Widgets*


Dashboard
Technologie créee par Apple et incluse sur Mac OsX depuis Tiger (préférences systèmes > dashboard et exposé).
Trouver des widgets pour Dashboard: 
dashboardlineup.com
DashboardWidgets
widgetmachine.com
Portail d'informations
Apple - Téléchargements - Dashboard

Yahoo! Widgets / Konfabulator:
Yahoo! Widgets (anciennement Konfabulator), compatible avec Windows. Trouver des widgets.

Egalement:
Laisser ses widgets Dashboard sur le bureau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2008)

*8. Divers*

*Customisation Windows*
Pour donner une apparence Mac à votre PC, visitez ce sujet, WIN OSX, WIN Customize,
Markraats, ou  Flyakite.

*Curseur* 
Comment le modifier.

*Economiseurs d'écran* 
En télécharger ou en créer.

*Commandes Terminal* 
Leopard Tweaking Terminal Codes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2008)

*9. Capture d'écran et hébergement d'image*

*Pour réaliser des captures d'écran*
Pressez simultanément les touches pomme + maj + 3, vous obtiendrez une capture de votre écran. 
Remarque: il faut utiliser la touche 3 qui est au dessus de la touche "Z", et non celle du clavier numérique de droite.

*Pour créer une vignette de prévisualisation de votre capture d'écran*
Utiliser Photoshop, le logiciel gratuit Thumbscrew ou Snapshooter (à ouvrir avec Rosetta si l'application ne se lance pas). Vous pouvez télécharger des thèmes Snapshooter supplémentaires sur Ozz design.


*Pour héberger des captures d'écran* 
3 possibilités:
- Utiliser les pièces jointes de Mac Génération.
- Si vous possédez un logiciel FTP et un serveur web, vous pouvez héberger sur ce dernier votre capture d'écran ainsi que l'image de prévisualisation.
- Utiliser un service de stockage en ligne comme Image Shack ou Flick R.


----------

